# Any kind soul out there who can give me some advice ?



## papauchiya (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

I need some help in identifying the skin disease my dog (German Shepherd,7 years old) has developed.It started out on the left side of his torso and has progressively spread to the tail/spine area and the right part of his torso .

The symptoms are *Flaky skin / Falling hair / Occasional redness*.Have taken him to my Vet who claims that this sort of condition is very common among GSDs and that nothing can be done about it.He also said this has no exact cause and can be due to various reasons such as fungus/allergy/food habits etc. Now I was hoping for a better explanation than this and perhaps a cure even but the Vet's response was quite disappointing.

I would be really grateful it if someone could help me with:

a)Identifying the disease and general info about it (Pls see pics)
b)Possible cures for it

Would really appreciate any help !

Thanks !!


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi it looks like what horses get when flies& midgies are irretating them, its like an allergic reaction to their bites. In horses its called sweet itch.
I know your dog isnt a horse but its worth a try goin 2 a sadlery/tack shop & ask them for ointment for sweet itch. U could try rubbing olive oil into the skin 2 to soften the skin & rehydrate it.
Hope this helped, & good look with your dog


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

papauchiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help in identifying the skin disease my dog (German Shepherd,7 years old) has developed.It started out on the left side of his torso and has progressively spread to the tail/spine area and the right part of his torso .
> 
> ...


It does sound as though it could be an allergy of some sort. If it were me I would look at what you feed and possibly change. What are you currently feeding?

I have known great improvements of skin conditions by changing to JWB, natures diet, burns, arden grange, fish4dogs... that sort of thing! Which are wheat-free, gluten free, natural ingredients


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never had a problem with my dogs, but I have heard from those that have, they use a product called 'hibiscrub' which is available from chemists, and is very good for alleviating mild skin conditions. A friend of mine has terrible problems with her Labrador dog which is prone to wet eczema (sp?), she used flowers of sulphur for any flare ups. She's found raw feeding seems to also help alleviate the condition, as when she's tried feeding a part complete diet it seems to exacerbate the problem.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Someone has already mentioned diet and i noticed as included Burns on their food list.
I dont know what the condition is but the last 2 looks like what one of my dogs had he has eczema and although he had flare up which was red and sore when it had calmed down looked more brown like your dogs look.
The vets gave him treatment after treatment we bought over the counter products nothing helped we had to take his collar of as mad ethe eczema particularly bad around his neck.

Due to another condition he had years later he needed an additive free diet low salt/sodium etc so we put him on burns then after a matter of 2/3 weeks we noticed his eczema had cleared completely, Burns actually do state amongst all the other benefits of the food that skin conditions, allergies are 1 of them. So after years of battling this skin condition it cleared completely just by changing diet. Give it a go you have nothing to lose, good luck.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've never had a problem with my dogs, but I have heard from those that have, they use a product called 'hibiscrub' which is available from chemists, and is very good for alleviating mild skin conditions. A friend of mine has terrible problems with her Labrador dog which is prone to wet eczema (sp?), she used flowers of sulphur for any flare ups. She's found raw feeding seems to also help alleviate the condition, as when she's tried feeding a part complete diet it seems to exacerbate the problem.


Just a quick note about Hibiscrub....I work in the medical profession & as great as Hibiscrub is, it's very strong. At one stage, we were using it as a body wash for people who had MRSA as part of a protocol to get rid of it, but because it is so strong, we're not recommended to use it on a person for more than 3 weeks. Now, I know dogs have different skin to humans, but I always imagined that it would be even more sensitive than human skin? Just be careful if you are using it as it is very severe - probably one of the reasons why it's so effective!!! I also used to use it when I was volunteering in a vet's & I got dermatitis from it because it was so strong. So, like I said, Be careful!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Just a quick note about Hibiscrub....I work in the medical profession & as great as Hibiscrub is, it's very strong. At one stage, we were using it as a body wash for people who had MRSA as part of a protocol to get rid of it, but because it is so strong, we're not recommended to use it on a person for more than 3 weeks. Now, I know dogs have different skin to humans, but I always imagined that it would be even more sensitive than human skin? Just be careful if you are using it as it is very severe - probably one of the reasons why it's so effective!!! I also used to use it when I was volunteering in a vet's & I got dermatitis from it because it was so strong. So, like I said, Be careful!!!


Thats really helpfull to know, maybe a definite diagnosis of the condition before using it then.


----------



## mathewspry (Mar 24, 2009)

i would suggest you look at what you clean your house with! if you use any of the following products change them as they have been noted to cause problems with animal skin irritations. - zoflora - dettol (they changed the formula in december) - jeyes products & dome
tos. it might also be good if you used stronghold on the dog as t is treats demodectic and sarcoptic mange which looks very similar to your dogs condition in the picture. good luck. x


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Thats really helpfull to know, maybe a definite diagnosis of the condition before using it then.


Yeah, that's what I would recommend anyways!


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

Hi, I too have a GSD with skin problems related to allergies. Star breaks ou tin hot spots, I bathe them with diluted hibi scrub, a drop to a pint of water. Wash the area well and then dry thoroughly. I have used hibi scrub for several years and never had a problem. It is great at clearing wounds up.

Star has atopica dermatitis, she is currently on 4 piriton a day and I give her herbal products from Dorwestt to help promote healthy skin and fight infection.

Malaseb shampoo is an anti bacteria/ anti fungal shampoo and is very good, cortavanse [sp] spray also is a anti bacteria product.

How long has your boy had flaky skin and bald patches? I rescued a Schipperke a year and a half ago who had huge bald patches, flaky skin and dry coarse hair...no wounds on his skin though. With him, I upped his omega 3 intake, again gave herbal products to help promote healthy skin and also hair growth. His fur grew back completely within 8 months...

Here are some before and after pics..


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Not saying this will work but I had a Lab with skin problems for 12 yrs then someone told me to try Piriton human tablets and she was given one a day, the last 3 yrs of her life she never itched at all! and it was a lot cheaper than vets bills![/SIZE][/I][/B]


----------



## GayJay86 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi.. I have a White, 4yrold English Bull Terrier who suffers really Bad with skin allergies,to the point he goes Bald & chews his legs & constant licking of his side.. i use HIBISCRUB as an undiluted "shampoo" (rinse it off after) for the 1st 2-3 days of bathing everyday then in the Evening i smother him in SUDOCREM (hard work to get through fur) but it helps ease the poor boys Itching at night and also i give him a PIRITON (Anti-Histemine) tablet each morning.. then il fill a bath with HIBISCRUB in the water once or twice a week and let him soak in it for 5-10mins- making sure hes completely covered then i let him out n Dry him off.. its frustrating at the start, especially when like my dog absolutely hates baths but you can see how much happier he looks just after 1 bath.. being a White Bull Terrier, he suffers really bad from Skin Allergies.. i go through the same thing as i am now again around Xmas time but normally within a couple days you see a difference.. i started my boy on it yesterday & hes soo much happier already..


----------

